
Ask HN: How to learn cold outreach as an engineer? - iloveluce
Looking for tools or resources you recommend for an engineer learning how to do cold email outreach
======
verdverm
Are you looking to eventually do sales? Is cold emailing the first step?

If so, there are some good books for engineers who want to transition.

If not, the books are still probably good because they help you learn how to
talk to people outside of your product / app / business.

